# Clown Genetics



## WayneyyB (Feb 10, 2015)

Ball/Royal python


Can someone give me so indepth info in the clown gene? 

Things like what produces the clown, is it recessive etc etc

Thanks in advance


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Single recessive mutant. See http://www.worldofballpythons.com/morphs/clown/

That's got all I know about clown. Hope it helps.


----------

